# William Ames on the fight between truth and error



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2019)

... no sooner was truth incarnate in the person of our Lord Jesus, but Antichrist, yea many Antichrists did arise and set themselves against it; _sed magna fuit veritas & praevalebat_, truth was great and did prevail.

For more, see William Ames on the fight between truth and error.


----------

